# ISO: Reliable Online Retailers



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Is everyone buying a new camera? I am going to take the plunge and get a digital SLR. With a wedding, honeymoon, and all that good stuff comming soon, (as well tank, fish, shrimp shots, shhhhh dont tell my fiance!!!! LOL), I guess its time to upgrade. Right now I am 95% sure that I want the Canon Rebel XTi. I was thinking XT but for 100 bucks more I can get the newer model and the upgrades seem well worth the 100 dollars. So I am looking for reputable online dealers that sell at a good price. Im looking for the kit. Thanks


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I bought a Nikon D70s underwater housing and strobe from B&H (Digital Cameras, Camcorders, TV's, Home Theater, DVD Players, Apple iPods) and they were very good; efficient, fast shipping (from New York to Switzerland) and were very helpful and knowledgeable when I called them with questions.

Be very careful with trying to find "cheap" deals for cameras online. There are all sorts of scams out there.

B&H is a reputable retailer and actually has a brick and mortar operation (unlike many of the scam artists).


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Laith, that is why I posted here. Some places look good but seem '"to good to be true" some ebay sellers as well. I dont want to end up with a refurbished or something.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I can vouch that B & H is a very reliable source, since we've bought a ton of equipment there and have had nothing but good service.

Another good place to pick up nice Canon Rebel packages is Cameta cameras. They have an E-bay store, and a very good reputation. 
We bought our EOS kit from them, then I told a couple of other people about them and both of them bought Rebel packages from them, and everyone was very happy with the prices and service.


----------

